#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Heat Transfer book by r.k. rajput full notes pdf download

## eshusaini

pls upload the heat transfer book by r.k. rajput..i need this book urgently..pls pls pls..help me...

Please "note that it is necessary to login to your registered account, to download the study material, and make incurance that your account is activated. For any activities you do, you will get credit for your activities.  Similar Threads: heat and mass transfer by r.k.rajput Pdf Download heat & mass transfer book by r.k. rajput heat transfer book by rajput Heat Transfer By RAJPUT free pdf download Information regarding heat transfer full notes pdf download

----------


## manav2611987

you can download most of the pdf for mechancial stream from

----------


## dhmungra31

Please send me the pdf of Heat and Mass Transfer by Er. R. K. Rajput

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

The above book is *Heat Transfer book by r.k. rajput*download all parts

----------


## flash_wodson

this is r k rajput???

----------


## dhanusree48

which book we should follow for gate

----------


## B.Rajesh

general aptitude book for gate?

----------


## antonyvivek

if any one have* HMT by R K RAJPUT* send me to darwinantonysahaya[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## krishfrnd

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

---------- Post added at 01:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------

p/s upload design machine elements v.b bandari
\

----------


## kiduboy

Guys ..the ones above are not of rajput.  :(:

----------


## Md Saddam Ali

i need this book  
can any 1 send the link on s.i.sufiyan[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
sufiyan09336[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## smrugendra

the heat transfer book by r.k. rajput..i need this book urgently..pls pls pls..help me... :(:

----------


## shrikanty

the heat transfer book by r.k. rajput..i need this book urgently..pls pls pls..help me.
Send me pdf of this book at spy1777[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## supra1235

I really need this book can any one send this to ankitsiwan[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
I would be really obliged to him

----------


## Avi Mehta

If any one is having RK RAJPUT plzz....Send to me at:-avimehtaaa[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## eufe15

urgently require HMT by RK RAJPUT plz plzz 
preparing for term exams if anyone has send to me at eustace333[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## nickzzz666

Required pdf of following books...my exams are within 20 days..plz help 1. Heat and mass transfer by RK rajput 2. Machine design by RS khurmi 3. Theory of machines by RK rajput 4. Maufacturing technology-2 by RK rajput plz send me these books at "nickzzz666[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com"

----------


## Aamir shamsi

Required pdf of Heat and Mass transfer by R K rajput or R C Sachdeva...my exams are within 5 days...plz help me...snd m at aamirshamsi57[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## naveengems1

Please send Heat and Mass transfer by R K Rajput to my email address naveengems[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
I shall be very thankful..

----------


## mohanvaishya

Please send this book to my id mohanvaishya[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## navneetkataria19

plz send me pdf of t book 

Heat Transfer book by r.k. rajput in 9 parts[/QUOTE]

----------


## skandias

need HMT by R K Rajput pdf book. send it to skandias000[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com please.......

----------


## Monish Bakre

I need heat transfer by r k rajput can anyone send it to me my id is monishbakre[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## avishek raj

when u will send me the linkk

----------


## discoversarthak304

I want heat transfer book ..please send me the download link to discoversarthak304[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shayaanahmadnoori

You can see the download link in the thread itself.

----------


## noufal_ahammed

need *Heat and Mass Transfer* by *Mahesh Rathore*

----------


## rajendrababusaye

The link has been removed due to copyright violation.

you can download from above link 

regards,
Rajendra.

----------

